# Jobs through high school/ college



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

what kinds of part time jobs do you guys have while your going through high school/ college and how does it impact your ibs?


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I was just recently a cashier for about a year and a half. When my IBS really started getting bad, I found myself having to come in late more and more often. I wouldnt suggest this as a job for people with IBS. Something with a little more flexibility such as paper work, or something like that would probably be a better choice I would think? Good luckAndrea


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm a student and for 3 years I worked as a care assistant at different residential/nursing homes. The advantage to this job is there are toilets EVERYWHERE, plenty of air freshener, and so many people making bad smells no-one notices if u do as well. Also it's easy to slip away for half an hour. On the downside, the work is physically and emotionally draining, and I found my IBS got worse. This summer I'm working in an office, it's on the uni campus and I have a virtual map in my head of all the loos, which is reassuring. The thing is, I worry constantly about having a bad d attack. How can I say to my boss I have to 'disappear' to another building for a while? Also I daren't eat in case I get gas.Anyone have any tips for surviving summer jobs?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've done bar work, retail, cleaning, call centre work, now i work in a gallery! I think I've done it all. I don't let the IBS stop me anymore.Don't be disheartened. You'll always find a way to cope.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

For many years I've been trying not to let IBS stop me from doing things. I've gritted my teeth against the pain and embarassment and got through many temporary jobs. Yes, I can do it, but walking round a shop/office/ward with half my mind on cramping pains and the other half on the nearest toilet is not how I want to live my life. Willpower and determination are great, but not if they compromise your quality of life. I plan to work from home once I finish uni, or at least in a job with totally flexible hours and minimum stress. Or, better still, find a rich husband and live in a house with many bathrooms!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

When I was in college, I worked at the bank, as a cashier, market researcher and at the airport.; I would have to saty that the airport was the best job for ibs because there were 60 employees who were all in the same position as me,so if i had to go, it wasnt a big deal, there were 60 other people there./ not to mention there were bathrooms everywhere. As a market researcher, it was good because i did everything behind the desk and no supervision. if youre looking for a job that you can stay at while youre in school,the best thing to do is find something that you can be "comfortable" with and not have any anxiety over.why not be a telemarketer? Do data entry? Market research? look on snagajob.com or monstertrak.comtheres alot of job openings. Youll be fine.


----------

